# Whos best for broadband



## ice (5 Jul 2005)

Looking for broadband for the home.  Needs to be reasonably priced and reliable.
We don't have a TV so I guess NTL is out.....What would you recommed ?
We are near Dundrum in Dublin.

Cheers


----------



## demoivre (5 Jul 2005)

Have a look in here first  http://www.broadband.gov.ie/BBInfo/home.aspx.
I have UTV clicksilver meself down in the south east which I am happy with but am seriously considering BT'S offer of 50€ a month for 2mb broadband and inclusive line rental;
[broken link removed]


----------



## Wiggles (5 Jul 2005)

I have NTL Broadband and think it is top of the pops!!

2mb download and 30GB a month cap for only €35 a month.


The only problem is it is not widely available.


----------



## tonka (5 Jul 2005)

NTL or BT (was IOL) . NTL is best.


----------



## Seagull (5 Jul 2005)

Do you need a TV for NTL broadband?

You can currently get a 3 month free trial with UTV, so you might as well start with them. Just make sure you keep track of when it finishes or you're automatically locked into a 12 month contract.


----------



## CGorman (5 Jul 2005)

I know everyone will pounch on this! We have Eircom broadband... and contray to our general unhappiness with Eircom, the broadband package is brillent! We had an ISDN line before, and when we were thinking about getting broadband (this was quite a while ago when broadband was only launched) we were contacted by an Eircom repersentative who said that since we were a FREECO customer  (i.e. we had an ISDN line) we were entitled to a special deal... we were given broadband for €24.99 a month + €19.99 line rental... we've had this fantastic price for months now.


----------



## tonka (5 Jul 2005)

CGorman said:
			
		

> we were contacted by an Eircom repersentative who said that since we were a FREECO customer  (i.e. we had an ISDN line) we were entitled to a special deal... we were given broadband for €24.99 a month + €19.99 line rental... we've had this fantastic price for months now.



Give me this fellas name, I  am paying €39.99 and €24 a month for this package and will be out of contract next week and want the same discount ! 

Eircom are technically fine but to expensive compared to BT and NTL 

BT nowadays are €25 a month for 3 or 4 months including line rental


----------



## Humpback (5 Jul 2005)

Has anyone noticed that the free broadband offers are gone? From all service providers. 

There's not one of them out there now that's providing the offer now.

Coincidence???


----------



## CGorman (5 Jul 2005)

tonka said:
			
		

> Give me this fellas name, I  am paying €39.99 and €24 a month for this package and will be out of contract next week and want the same discount !



I've no idea of the salespersons name, it was so long ago now, but nobody can understand how we are paying so little! It was supposed to be €29.99  a month + line rental (very good in itself) , but we are only ever billed €24.99 + line rental


----------



## BlueSpud (5 Jul 2005)

Gosh yeah, 55/pm is brilliant, for bb & line rental.
Smart are doing this for 35/pm, bb plus line rental...............you got to put us with near-zero support though


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jul 2005)

BT Broadband and Line Rental is only now [broken link removed] - even if you're not a new customer and don't qualify for their €25/month 'loss-leader' (at least you won't be caught for the €50 connection fee. Plus you can save a further €2.50/month if you opt for online rather than paper billing - and why wouldn't you, with an always-on BB connection?


----------



## tonka (6 Jul 2005)

CGorman said:
			
		

> I've no idea of the salespersons name, it was so long ago now, but nobody can understand how we are paying so little! It was supposed to be €29.99  a month + line rental (very good in itself) , but we are only ever billed €24.99 + line rental



Can you type in the exact product description(S) that appears on your bill for the BB and for the Line Rental because if I know what the product is called on their billing system I can ring them up and hassle them about it. 

Thanks


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jul 2005)

...there could be an exciting time ahead here now on the BB scene with...

ESAT BB & Line rental for €40/mth (€50 connection fee. bummer!)
Smart BB & Line rental for €35/mth (not in my area though damn it!)
Eircom....'nuff said
NTL.....don't know & couldn't care aas I live outside the pale

...about bloody time the prices started to come down 

DrM.. I seem to recall in the past that your were a Euphony advocate... how do the ESAT call charges compare to what you have on the Euphony Talknow €10/mth cost...

ninsaga


----------



## MonsieurBond (6 Jul 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> ...there could be an exciting time ahead here now on the BB scene with...
> 
> ESAT BB & Line rental for €40/mth (€50 connection fee. bummer!)
> Smart BB & Line rental for €35/mth (not in my area though damn it!)
> ...


 
You can do self install on the  BT Ireland broadband if you order from the web site www.btireland.com. I have gone for the more expensive Broadband Plus - €50 a month including line rental. It gives you 2MB download and a bigger download limit, with a contention ratio of 24:1. The basic product is half this speed and twice the contention.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jul 2005)

MB... the €50 still stands for DIY...


> Installation
> 
> If you install the service yourself there is a self-installation charge of €50. If you choose an engineer installation you will be charged €190 for installation.



ninsaga


----------



## Seagull (7 Jul 2005)

BT does have a charge for a self-install, but they waive it if you order online. That's unless they've changed their T&Cs recently. My order went in about 3 months back and the self-installation fee was waived.


----------



## MonsieurBond (7 Jul 2005)

Seagull said:
			
		

> BT does have a charge for a self-install, but they waive it if you order online. That's unless they've changed their T&Cs recently. My order went in about 3 months back and the self-installation fee was waived.



I ordered mine 2 weeks ago online and understood that there was no charge for the self-install if ordering online. I don't have the service or the ADSL modem yet.


----------



## GreatDane (9 Jul 2005)

Hi

Im using Irish Broadband (ripwave) ... was the only option open to me at the time when I wanted to get it installed.

THB, very mixed results ... sometimes its excellent, other times the service is very poor with signal breaking up etc

Once my 12 months are over, expect I'll be looking to see if the alternative services are available in my area or not

Cost: - monthly cost has reduced to €24 a month (after initial payment of c€90 for the antenna box ... not sure if this is refundable)

Customer Service is very poor: 
The average waiting time on the phone for support has been 10-15 minutes whenever I've phoned them & they support is only available Monday - Friday (not good for a company offering a home service, where the weekend is likely to be the busiest time for usage etc)

Regards

G>


----------



## blogmad (13 Jul 2005)

I can highly recommend UTV. I have used their service for almost a year now and havent had a single problem. Monthly outgoing 29Eur. I also get free calls in the evening and all weekend (streets ahead of Eircom on that score).

here is a site that I discovered recently that gives info on all providers.

http://www.getbroadband.ie/


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jul 2005)

blogmad said:
			
		

> I can highly recommend UTV. I have used their service for almost a year now and havent had a single problem. Monthly outgoing 29Eur. I also get free calls in the evening and all weekend (streets ahead of Eircom on that score).
> 
> here is a site that I discovered recently that gives info on all providers.
> 
> http://www.getbroadband.ie/



You have to sign up for their phone package at €25 per month as well (I too have UTV and haven't had too many problems with it), so the total cost is €55.


----------



## GreatDane (13 Jul 2005)

Smart have dropped a leaflet in our door recently

€35 per month, free line rental for life for the first 100,000 customers


----------



## ninsaga (14 Jul 2005)

Smart have been advertising this for quite a while now (the exchange in my area is not ready for Smart yet)..... yet I don't know oif Smart have actually switched on BB for anyone as yet...and as I understand have not outlined when they plan to do it either ...

ninsaga


----------



## tonka (14 Jul 2005)

They have switched on some exchanges in Dublin . A mate has it near rathmines and sez its mighty. none outside Dublin yet.


----------



## paddyc (14 Jul 2005)

I have eircom BB and have never had any problems with it at all, the phone that was in the hose was maybe 40 years old and was hard wired into an ancient wall socket. One call to them and an engineer was out the next to to replace the socket for a modern one..... On costs it doens't bother as my employer pays for it


----------



## Zapatista (19 Jul 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> .
> 
> ESAT BB & Line rental for €40/mth (€50 connection fee. bummer!)
> Smart BB & Line rental for €35/mth (not in my area though damn it!)
> ...


 
ninsaga,

eircom broadband is now €19.99 p/m. What exactly do you mean by 'nuff said? I recently ordered the package - Is there something I should be aware of?

Zapa.


----------



## tallpaul (19 Jul 2005)

Zapatista said:
			
		

> ninsaga,
> 
> eircom broadband is now €19.99 p/m. What exactly do you mean by 'nuff said? I recently ordered the package - Is there something I should be aware of?
> 
> Zapa.



Eircom is only €19.99 per month for their hybrid broadband/dial-up package. You get a certain amount of time online each month. Anything over this and they charge you on a per minute business. There is another thread on this product somehwere. Ordinary always on broadband with Eircom is still €40 pm (I think!).

Personally I wouldn't touch that dial-up broadband in a fit...


----------



## ninsaga (19 Jul 2005)

'nuff said because I believe that is is not a good deal ie 20 hrs for €19.99 & if you go over the 20hrs then it costs you €2.40 per hour extra!!!

All this plus your line rental & other call charges.

Smart are able to offer €35 per month for BB all the time which includes line rental.

..not a great deal from Eircom in my view.

ninsaga


----------



## Zapatista (19 Jul 2005)

Apologies,

I didn't order the 20hrs for €19.99 product. I ordered the always on package for €29.99. I haven't used it yet but I don't see how it could be so much worse than any other package available. 

Again if I'm wrong please point out why because I might have to reconsider my choice.

Zapa.


----------



## tonka (19 Jul 2005)

Zapatista said:
			
		

> Apologies,
> 
> I didn't order the 20hrs for €19.99 product. I ordered the always on package for €29.99. I haven't used it yet but I don't see how it could be so much worse than any other package available.
> 
> ...



*Eircom* €29.99 a month AND €24.19 LINE RENTAL ON TOP = *€54.18 a Month*

*Smart* charge *€35* a month for  all that 

*BT( ESAT ) * charge about *€25* for all that for the first 4 months 

As Eircom Line Rental in Ireland is the most expensive in all of the whole wide world you should always look for bundles that minimise the impact of that cost.


----------



## Zapatista (19 Jul 2005)

tonka said:
			
		

> *Eircom* €29.99 a month AND €24.19 LINE RENTAL ON TOP = *€54.18 a Month*
> 
> *Smart* charge *€35* a month for all that
> 
> ...


 
Im not sure that final statement is entirely accurate but I get your point.


----------



## tonka (19 Jul 2005)

Zapatista said:
			
		

> Im not sure that final statement is entirely accurate but I get your point.



Can you show me any country with line rental like ours €24.18 a month, The EU average was €14 before the 10 new members joined.

Nor does eircom have any discount bundles where taking BB and Line rental will get you a few shekels off. 

BT Ireland will charge you €40 a month for DSL and for Line Rental after the first 4 months thats still €14 less than Eircom would .


----------



## Gunnerbar (20 Jul 2005)

There's a new telecommuications company operating in Ireland claiming to offer the cheapest Broadband in Europe at 10 yoyo's a month; 10 e cheaper than the next cheapest Irish network offering.  Probably prohibitive t & c's.

They were giving out free tenners today in Dublin.

It should be in this afternoons paper!


----------



## tiger (20 Jul 2005)

I've been with Smart for a couple of months now, happy with the service, great value for money (I was paying line rental plus E40 to esat BT).

Had to change phone no., eircom are playing silly beggars apparently with phone no. mobility.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jul 2005)

Website is www.imagine.ie


----------



## demoivre (20 Jul 2005)

Who are they?


----------



## demoivre (20 Jul 2005)

Jeez CCOVICH are you telepathic?


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jul 2005)

Re. imagine.ie, one or two things that appear strange/different:


Router rental is €2.99 per month, or €44.99 to buy outright
Family protection is €2.99 per month (and small print says family protection comes as standard-does this mean you have to take it?)
Connection fee (always on) is €44.99 or €99.99 if you are migrating from another provider (not much of an incentive to switch?)
Calls to tech support are 33c per minute (but e-mail support is 'free')
Speeds are 'distance depandent and cannot therefore be guaranteed' (is this usual?)


----------



## demoivre (20 Jul 2005)

Imagine.ie

Their 2mb broadband is € 44.99 pm excluding router charge. BT ireland are charging €50 pm for 2mb bb including line rental ( excluding intr. offer for first 4 months.)  BT way cheaper !


----------



## tonka (20 Jul 2005)

*Dont like the look of imagine at all.*

Its a sneaky site that does not disclose itself fully in the T and C s 

I would avoid like the plague until there is some feedback on the service and stuff. 

For example it says that the contract is not 12 months and that 30 days notice is all that is required but further in you are locked into the contratc for 6 months and the 30 days notice is effective THEREAFTER ...meaning the minimum contract is 7 months. 

Stay away pending lots of clarification


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jul 2005)

From the ts and cs

_Is it a fixed IP?_
_No, the product is set up with dynamic IP Addressing. This means that every time you open your browser you will be allocated a different IP address for the duration of that session. When the session ends the IP Address is removed. _

What is the benefit/disadvantage of this?


----------



## demoivre (20 Jul 2005)

tiger said:
			
		

> I've been with Smart for a couple of months now, happy with the service, great value for money (I was paying line rental plus E40 to esat BT).
> 
> Had to change phone no., eircom are playing silly beggars apparently with phone no. mobility.



How come you don't have to change phone numbers changing from Eircom to UTV or Eircom to BT Ireland but you do changing from Eircom to Smart?


----------



## tiger (20 Jul 2005)

demoivre said:
			
		

> How come you don't have to change phone numbers changing from Eircom to UTV or Eircom to BT Ireland but you do changing from Eircom to Smart?


 
With UTV, Eircom or ESAT broadband, you're still using the eircom line and paying them line rental.

With smart there is a new phone line (or at least new equipment at the phone exchange), but because local loop unbundling, LLU, is not fully implemented, eircom won't move the phone no. over so smart have to give you a new one.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jul 2005)

Nobody seems to have anything good to say about Imagine over on boards. Apparently it is run/promoted by a guy who took another company under a few years ago. The Ts and Cs seem to have changed during the day as well

Granted they haven't even started operating yet.


----------



## tonka (21 Jul 2005)

I looked at the FAQs, they do not explain clearly that to get the cheap BB you must move line rental and calls over to imagine. The package looks like cheap shot shystering to me . I would avoid them until their FAQ and T&Cs have been brought up to standard. Incidentally they have also been thrown off boards for trying to plug their package for free ...Boards is very efficient at spotting employees plugging their employers wares.... 

In the meantime it still looks like BT is the one to beat ...and that nobody comes close .


----------



## ninsaga (21 Jul 2005)

> In the meantime it still looks like BT is the one to beat ...and that nobody comes close .



... I thought that Smaart are the ones to beat....

€35/mth which included line rental (once they expand their coverage)  v's ESAT €40/mth incl line rental but which also has a €50 connection fee...

ninsaga


----------



## tonka (21 Jul 2005)

smart are not widely available yet, 10 exchanges or so is all. 

If you live in parts of central dublin then smart are the ones to beat ...yes .


----------



## ninsaga (21 Jul 2005)

yep I agree ...now if only ESAT would scrap that €50 connection fee.....


----------



## franmac (21 Jul 2005)

Has anybody any knowledge on Ice communications for wireless broadband?

I am with UTV and when I tried to change to Clicksilver it was discovered that our phone line was a "party line" so we could not go broadband.
A neighbour of mine had one wireless company out to test if she could receive it but they could not get a signal, Ice are now covering my area and just wondered if anyone knows anything about them.

I am off on me holliers tomorrow so if it appears like I am not answering any questions that's the reason.


----------



## demoivre (22 Jul 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> yep I agree ...now if only ESAT would scrap that €50 connection fee.....



Yep that is a bummer alright - you are getting a €15 per month  discount for the first 4 months though for the line rental and bb package.


----------



## michaelm (22 Jul 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> yep I agree ...now if only ESAT would scrap that €50 connection fee.....


If they did that and offered a wireless router option that would do it for me - and if their marketing people were smart then that's what the would do . . or maybe waive the €50 for anyone willing to sign up for 12 months rather than 6.


----------



## Guest127 (27 Jul 2005)

going to say a sad farewell to piggy one of these days as hes not interested in bb.
after checking out the irishbroadband.ie site mentioned earlier I cannot find utv on it for my area but the bt package appears attractive enough. I currently have eircom talktime 2 for €31.99 a month + €9.99 for piggy, and for this I have enough phone time (off peak) and usually clock up and extra €5 a month extra on average  for the isp. however there is also day times calls to consider and mobile calls. all in all about €60 per month. I rang bt to enquire about their bt talk package and its €14.82 per month for unlimited daytime/evening national calls. (assume norn iron is included). with bt the total cost per month will  be €54.82 for bb, line rental, unlimited national calls and just the mobile calls to pay. everything equal it should work out not to much more expensive than at present and could even be around the same (if  the terrible two   would use their own mobiles to make mobile to mobile calls) and I would have bb and not dial up. the download is 1mb and the ratio 1:48 according to their salesperson that should be more than adaquate for someone who is used to dial up. I almost always found piggy fairly ok for most things but some site were slow ie strawberrynet.com
I am a bit unsavvy on this part though, will I have to change my email address from xxxxx@piggysurf.com or can I continue to use it? I havn't committed yet but probably will.


----------

